# Charbroilers - Radiant or Ceramic?



## topchef (Jan 25, 2004)

I'm looking to replace a worn out Jade Chitwood charbroiler. My search has narrowed down to a Magikitchn 30" radiant which features a lower "cheesemelter" rack VS a South bend charbroiler. 

In the past I've used ceramics and lava rock which I find tends to disperse uneven heat. Theory holds that ceramic produces more flavor and radiant produces more heat with less gas BTU consumption.

Any opinions?

Thanks,
topchef


----------



## nowiamone (Jan 23, 2005)

I spent last winter & spring trying to determine what type of char-broiler to buy and asking for information and assitance. The one I was using had been in the building over 20 years and I am located in a building that is log, no fire service and over 40 years old. The flare ups on the old one were tremendous, hard to control; it didn't matter that it was a 36" wide grill........4 steaks at a time were all it could handle without major flames. I finally determined that I wanted a the feature that a TEC brand had; because of the "no flare up" controls. The communications with the factory regarding the purchase were poor, no response by email, then I would call, and never good follow up from them. It was May, I was still trying to get one ordered, (from the east coast no less, & I'm in Alaska) before our summer season, (the only questions I had left were: "what's the availibilty, when can it ship, how & how much do I pay you?") when I happened to stumble on to a used & refurbished one in Oklahoma, for 1100.00. 9 days later and 360.00 in freight, it was in my Kitchen. The service dept at TEC operates alot better than sales, they got a manual here to us asap, gave us the regulator pressure by phone and answered a couple of questions we had. 

I love it, even if we get a little flame going I hardly have to look at it. It gets HOT, sears the meat well, fuel use is low and we can turn out some steaks! We are now "the steakhouse" in town.


----------



## topchef (Jan 25, 2004)

So.........was it ceramic or radiant? 

topchef


----------



## chefdude (Jan 20, 2005)

I have used both radiant and ceramic and I do prefer the flavor ceramic produces as well as even heating. However I have had a couple of the ceramics break or crack over time and they are a real pain to have replaced.


----------

